# BULKHEAD CATFISH



## RAYSOR

I have a home on the big lake on Lake Livingston and looking foward to catfishing, I know some talk of fishing for cats when they spawn up against the bulkheads, when does this start,what is the best way to fish for them, and is boat better or walking the bulkheads, any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I will be interested in your respones too; I have just a waterfront lot and will build later. I am near the TRA Tigerville ramp, where is your home? I do know that swarms of shad get so thick along the bulkheads very early mornings about May it is unbelieveable.


----------



## shadslinger

Its those shad that are spawning. And it draws the catfish and other predators, especially very early in the AM. They will chase shad up on the bank and the snowy egrets are there to get them above. Not good time to be a shad.
It usually gets going the first week of April but it can vary allot.
Almost anyplace, with or without bulkhead, along the bank that has an eager looking flock of egrets buzzing it and standing over it will hold catfish.
I have a friend who's parents own a lakefront place in Oakhurst. It has excellent fishing from its bulkhead during the shad spawn. Most people use boats and most people use a shad or cut shad under a cork about 20". Chunk it up to the wall/bank/rocks pretty close. If your 2' away you are out of the bite. It usually gets an immediate bite when they are on.


----------



## archersfin

Exactly as SS said. I was throwing a castnet off a buldhead last May and on the first cast I caught a 20lb Opp. CPR'd it and walked down the bulkhead and tried for some shad again. Another one or the same one and it tore my net up pretty good this time. Plenty of shad if you can get it in the water with out fowling with Cats. Ha Ha.
True story


----------



## RAYSOR

Thanks for the great info, I am in Lake Oaks Landing, and am really looking foward to some catfishing this spring.


----------



## shadslinger

I throw my net from the pier at the boat ramp, and I throw it as shallow as I can the first time, and right in the ramp. 
It keeps the catfish out to throw right on the bank, and by by throwing in the ramp you minimize losing the net on snags.

If for some reason they have moved deeper, usually no more than 6', I walk further out the pier throwing into the ramp until I find them. 
Of course this risks catching a few catfish in the net as you go deeper. On some mornings I have caught big crappie/white bass/ ,every now and then a big carp/buffalo and even big cats in the net chasing shad as they spawn.
SS


----------



## Capt. Bad Ace

I used to fish livingston when I was a kid, my grandparents had a place below the dam. It got so trashy down there that they sold the place. now I mostly fish conroe and start fishing bulkheads in march. We usually catch a few nice hybrids out a few yards off of the bulkhead and cats right up next to it. I would like to start fishing livingston again...are yall catching any stripers? Raysor, find a bulkhead that has deep water, 8' or more within ten yards of the bulkhead. Dont overlook rock bulkheads, sometimes they produce better than wood or concrete. Dont waste time on one spot, if you bounce your shad off of the bulkhead and dont get bit within 2 or three minutes, I would move.


----------



## dbullard

Just watch the Shad and follow them!Some times the Shad move in and the catfish are a few minutes behind.It don't have to be a bulk head I like shallow points with firm bottoms.I have points I have been fishing for years that keep producing.It can be some fast pace action when it is right.


----------



## texasGG

The only thing I might add to what has been said is that wind blown bulkheads and points seem to be best for me, especially if the wind has been blowing out of the same direction for a good long time.


----------



## Big Blue

*Shad Run On Livingston*

The shad run on Lake Livingston happens between April 15 to May 15 with the first week of May being best. Remember that the shad move from the North end of the lake to the South end. Adjust according as to where your place is on the lake. Our place was in Resort Country about mid-lake.

The best time to catch catfish is from 4:30 AM to 8:30 AM as the catfish follow the shad to the bulkheads and then follow them out. The stripers follow the shad as well.

There is no need for a boat during this time of the year, just fish off the bank. Catch shad with a net and fish close to the bulk heads early and then futher out as the sun rises and the shad move out.

The same basic pattern happens on Lake Conroe as well.


----------



## seattleman1969

How about on Lake Houston?


----------



## KIKO

Any public places to fish with bulkhead during the run????


----------



## RAYSOR

Is the bait of choice shad? large shad cut in half or single shad on hood or maybe doubled up.


----------



## skurkp

I have been fishing the bulkheads for a couple of years now and have not used shad. I use cut chicken liver and am usually back at the launch around 9:00 am with my limit for the day. It is the greatest fishing I think myself, sometimes I wonder if the liver ever hit the water. I fish by boat 10-20 foot from the bulheads, drop anchor at both ends of the boat and two people fishing can keep you pretty busy. This is the time of the year I like to take a guest, this way they think I am the MAN. LOL


----------

